# Fellow toolcat owners...help!



## Sleeper (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi i'm new here.... I'm the owner of a toolcat 5600 turbo highflow unit....

Today I did somthing I hoped would never happen.....I put a pipe through the front windsheild :angry:
They windshilds in the toolcat are VERY curved and I asked my dealer in the past what it would cost to replace....his answer was...you don't want to know!

This just happend today and I'll have to wait till tuesday to find out (thanksgiving)....So I really want to know....does anyone know what the windsheilds are worth??? I can't find any places online that sell or have a parts list for the toolcat....

Please guys....I need a ballpark figure....this is killing me!

I think it's going to run me at least $500 or double!

Anyone?


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

More than $500 is right


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

A front door for a bobcat is $550. From my dealer. Its a glass door. No wiper or anything like that ( I don't think)


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

bobcat s-160;410653 said:


> A front door for a bobcat is $550. From my dealer. Its a glass door. No wiper or anything like that ( I don't think)


Bobcats front doors are curved, and have a whiper motor/blade on it.

as for the toolcat. no idea, but I would say your right about the around 500


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

don't worry about it i bought a brand new one for mine from bobcat and they intalled it for $275 i bought my toolcat about 2 weeks ago it's an older one 2003 cab h/a not high flo but the mach seems a little week on wheel and boom power so the took it back to the shop and have it right now? all well, oh and about the windshield i just wanted to give you relief for a second i never broke mine but if i had to guess i'd say you are totaly screwed you might as well trade it in LOL looks like you'll have to wait till toosday


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

*Windshield*

SLEEPER i have my toolcat in the shop so i called to check on it today and i asked them about a windshield for yours and they give me a price of $403.91 that is NOT list that is actual price so take it as you may ]
RICK


----------

